# chamber pot



## dollarbill (Jul 5, 2005)

hey all found this in a trash dig in a friends back yard. it a chamber pot i belive any help  with facts about it . i greatly thank yall for bill


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 5, 2005)

the name on the bottom is albert meaken and it says england also says spray in the banner


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2005)

Albert Meakin...English pottery company.

 http://www.thepotteries.org/allpotters/722.htm

 Couldn't find the "Spray" pattern on any of the sites I checked.


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 6, 2005)

hey whiskeyman thanks for the reply seems it was made between 1875-1897 thats all i can seam to find. the few i can find all seem to only be in white with no painted pattrens to. thanks agian bill


----------



## swizzle (Jul 7, 2005)

Well you can't say that you don't have a pot to piss in now. Swiz


----------



## trussin (Jul 8, 2005)

hey bill,  Painted or transfered?  Nice piece...very british.


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 9, 2005)

hey thank all bill


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 11, 2005)

I'd call it a ladies thunder mug. Too dainty for men folk. All they needed was a tobacco can.

 Mike


----------

